# Gyulai Kolbasz process?



## kvn (Mar 10, 2021)

I am a lover of hungarian smoked meats, anyone had any success making this? anything could help,

Thanks,


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 11, 2021)

would this help?








						Gyulai kolbász recept a klasszikus módon
					

Hogyan készítették régen a gyulait?A múltban, a XX. század elejéig nem volt divat kolbászkészítéskor a mérés. Ezért nagyon fontos volt egy jó, és tapasztalt böllér, aki a szemmértékére támaszkodva, csak úgy hozzáadott egy




					www.kolbaszaruhaz.hu
				




sounds pretty good!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

I saved that . Translates a bit strange . I have to second the smoking with beech . 
I'll be trying that one .


----------



## PolishDeli (Mar 11, 2021)

Never made it, but I'd start with this recipe: 





						Gyulai Kolbasz
					

Gyulai kolbasz is a very famous Hungarian sausage named after the Hungarian town of Gyula




					www.meatsandsausages.com


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 11, 2021)

Ya can't go wrong with a Marianski recipe!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2021)

Hungarian Mett i did few months back.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyone notice the Typo in the 1st recipe?
" 20dkg peppers ( typically 1dkg Hot, 1dkg sweet.)"
Judging from the 2nd recipe, I think they mistranslated Caraway as Cumin, also.
Sounds tasty...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Mar 11, 2021)

I've always wondered how to cold smoke with high humidity.  Throw a humidifier in the smoker?  Choke the exhaust?  Not sure how a tray or tube would even stay lit.


----------



## kvn (Mar 13, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Hungarian Mett i did few months back.
> 
> View attachment 488690


That looks a amazing, how do you keep the fat white? Do you keep separated until you put  into casings?


----------

